# I still hear water running when I shut off the main water shut off valve



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The sound from a leak upstream of your shutoff valve is being transmitted through your pipes. Turn off everything in the house and see how fast the meter turns. We were losing a gallon in 3 minutes into the earth.
Normal usage is 100 gals per person per day.


----------



## jnut (Jul 14, 2009)

What was the cost of the repair of your leak? Where was is coming from?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My main water valve was sticking & had to be replaced
It would not fully shut off the water
Where is your water meter?
Where does the pipe go after the water meter?
Does it go into a concrete slab?
If you are being charged for the water then the leak is after the meter
Here anything after the meter is the homeowners responsibilty

But they should have know from prior useage that the problem was with your house


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

jnut said:


> What was the cost of the repair of your leak? Hundreds. They ran a new line and bypassed the old line.
> Where was is coming from?


A pinhole leak in a pipe that ran through the earth under the slab that our house rests on.
The WaCo (Water Company?) added orthosphosphate to the water to prevent this.
For a while pinhole leaks in this area were rampant.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not uncommon for the main shut off in the house to be faulty or stick. As far as who is responsible if the leak is outside, that seems to depend on where you live. Here in Virginia the county is responsible if the leak is from the meter back to the water main. If it is after the meter (including the service) the property owner is responsible for the repair. 

If you are losing the amount of water you say you are and the leak is outside, you should be able to find the leak by looking for wet soil or bubbling of water through the soil. It should be a 1" pipe, flexible ABS is typical in my area. You can put a neoprene leak repair clamp (nipple) on it to fix it yourself.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Finding pinhole leaks in poybutylene (a type of plastic) AND some copper piping that are water supplies from water meters to homes is very typical. The amounts of usage you have stated should have shown up like an oil geyser in Texas though. I know you've done testing, but do one more: See if you have a cut-off valve immediately after the water meter, the homeowner's side. IF SO, see if you can close this valve and feel confident that you have closed it. Make sure all other faucets within the home are closed. Now, make sure to close the stop valves on each toilet, if you can, this is a place where you may have a leak and let's temporarily eliminate it. open the closest outside faucet, let it run until it stops, or tries to stop. At this point you should be able to see two things: 1) If the meter is running at all whether it is the older analog (dials) type or the numerical type, water moving will move either one hand of the dials type or the rightmost number of the numerical type. 2) Watch the outside faucet, if there is water moving through the meter there will be water coming out of the faucet, water pressure no matter how small will move wate, provided all faucets/valves in the house are closed. This can be a tedious process but will work. Now-if you see the meter moving at all, and there is no water coming out of the faucet, chances are you have an undergroung leak between the meter and the home. IF SO, you should will have to find or imagine where the water line comes into the house, and look for a very wet spot in your lawn. As I stated, this is a tedious process but will work and I hope this will help you, David


----------

